# question for Sureshot or Dedgoose



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> There are LOTS of hot sauce recipes. Some involve cooking them in a sauce and some involve fermenting. I enjoy both.
> 
> Depending on your heat tolerance you may want to remove seeds/membranes (where most of the capsaicin is) when making a sauce.


And wear disposable gloves when you are doing this with habanero peppers. Toss gloves and thoroughly wash your hands with copious amounts of Dawn. Dry your hands and then touch a finger to your tongue tip to test whether you got all the capsaicin off your hands that may have penetrated the gloves. AVOID rubbing your eyes anyway, particularly via a clothing covered sleeve if you were wearing that shirt when chopping peppers open. I also wear a pair of safety goggles when playing with habanero and ghost peppers...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cork Dust said:


> And wear disposable gloves when you are doing this with habanero peppers. Toss gloves and thoroughly wash your hands with copious amounts of Dawn. Dry your hands and then touch a finger to your tongue tip to test whether you got all the capsaicin off your hands that may have penetrated the gloves. AVOID rubbing your eyes anyway, particularly via a clothing covered sleeve if you were wearing that shirt when chopping peppers open. I also wear a pair of safety goggles when playing with habanero and ghost peppers...


To test for capsaicin on your hands you can also take a leak. You'll know in a few minutes.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

justincasei812 said:


> *U.P.Grouse Chaser - *
> If I liked really hot peppers I would try pickling them or dehydrating some, I am sure it would give things a good zip.
> 
> 
> ...


Pepper relish is a bit different. I have never made it before but sounds good!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Smallie12 said:


> Thanks for the great pic of your peppers because you got me excited to actually plant some next season even though I'm the only person who likes hot stuff, hence, never planting any before. My mouth started watering looking at those hab's, haha. I've been known to eat a nice raw, fresh one! Unfortunately, the only peppers (green) I planted this year did NOTHING, never got a one. They were big and healthy before I transplanted them to the garden but then seemed to wilt some and my only guess was root rot because of the 6" of rain we got a week after they were planted. I also had a couple tomato plants I was about to pull because they started dropping leaves and wilted badly and a couple weeks later were huge, totally green, and outgrew the others and produced just as well. I've never had that happen either. I know the green peppers are pollinated by the wind too and they had blossoms but they just never grew. Everything else was pretty good though. Beats were amazing and I had one as big or bigger than a softball and it was perfect and enough to fill a quart jar by itself. Bush and pole beans did phenomenal and tomatoes pretty good overall. Cucumbers were good until they fizzed out a little early I thought and looked like they had a mosaic virus of some kind. Our plan is to do some different veggies next year just for kicks since we canned a lot this year and I'm definitely throwing some medium to hot peppers in the mix.


Check out the Mo'HotterMo'Better website: Mo Hotta Hot Sauces IF you are are a fan of good Jamaican Jerk spice, try Walker's Wood Jamaican Jerk Paste (not the marinade, which is too watered down). We mix Meyer's dark rum with cold water at a 1part rum: 2parts cold water ratio and pour in a jar of Walker's Wood Jerk for two cut-up fryer size chickens and refrigerate overnight. Use the marinade to baste the chicken as it grills, coating it liberally with the spice array as it nears done.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> To test for capsaicin on your hands you can also take a leak. You'll know in a few minutes.


So that was you rubbing your genitals with the ice bag? Are you still screaming? Seriously, habanero and ghost pepper juice can induce serious eye damage to a person!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cork Dust said:


> So that was you rubbing your genitals with the ice bag/


Making sure I rubbed the dish soap in.

But seriously, I have touched my eyes after handling hot peppers and it isn't pleasant. Gloves are a must.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Air dry and store your habenero seeds to season dishes like shrimp fra diavolo, soups and gumbos or any dish that calls for crushed red pepper seeds that you want to put some "legs'' on,, particularly if you like food that fights back


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you to all for the ideas and recipes , I picked up some jars and some pectin last night , i'm ready to make some jelly..
I still have at least a dozen or more habanaros that are still ripening . I'll be be trying the relish as well. 
I checked the garden last night with this warm weather my jalapenos plants have started to flower again with some small peppers starting to grow . . I may end up with a few more of them before the frost shuts me down


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Dehydrate!
How to Dehydrate Hot Peppers - Peace, Love, Garden (peacelovegarden.com)


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Another option for excess peppers is to roast them. Then I vacuum seal them and put them in the freezer.
This year I grew Hungarian Magyar peppers. I smoked half of them, then dehydrated them and ground them for the most incredible regular and smoked sweet Hungarian Paprika you have ever tasted.
I already have seeds dried for next years peppers.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd only do this with thicker walled peppers but as mentioned, smoking and drying makes a great addition to dishes. Smoke jalapeños over pecan to make Chipotle peppers. I add about 1 whole Chipotle to a pot of chili and it gives a hint of smoke.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> I'd only do this with thicker walled peppers but as mentioned, smoking and drying makes a great addition to dishes. Smoke jalapeños over pecan to make Chipotle peppers. I add about 1 whole Chipotle to a pot of chili and it gives a hint of smoke.


The Paprika peppers are pretty thin walled and not usually used for smoking but I had so many I figured it couldn't hurt to try.
I cold smoked them for 3 hours with a mixture of 1 part 60-40 Pecan-Oak, 1 part Maple, and 1 part Hickory.
They turned out far better than I could have hoped for.
I don't think it would work with hot smoking nearly as well.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RDS-1025 said:


> The Paprika peppers are pretty thin walled and not usually used for smoking but I had so many I figured it couldn't hurt to try.
> I cold smoked them for 3 hours with a mixture of 1 part 60-40 Pecan-Oak, 1 part Maple, and 1 part Hickory.
> They turned out far better than I could have hoped for.
> I don't think it would work with hot smoking nearly as well.


Sounds delicious to me!


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Made the 1st batch Of Habanero Jelly Yesterday, It just Amazing I love it. I have enough for 2 more batches 
Thank you for recommending.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

reddog1 said:


> I usually pickle most of my peppers. Some I slice and some whole. The whole ones we use for poppers.
> View attachment 789476
> View attachment 789479


Do you have a special pickling brine recipe?


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> Made the 1st batch Of Habanero Jelly Yesterday, It just Amazing I love it. I have enough for 2 more batches
> Thank you for recommending.
> View attachment 790287


Take a brick of cream cheese, warm it in the microwave and spread across a plate. Spread pepper jelly over cream cheese and eat with tortilla chips. Amazing!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

A.M. General said:


> Do you have a special pickling brine recipe?


6 cups white vinegar
2 cups water 
4 cloves garlic crushed.
Bring mixture to a boil and simmer for 5 minutes 
Discard garlic 
Pour over peppers packed into hot jars, remove air bubbles and process 10 minutes in boiling water.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> Made the 1st batch Of Habanero Jelly Yesterday, It just Amazing I love it. I have enough for 2 more batches
> Thank you for recommending.
> View attachment 790287


Looks great! Makes a good addition to crackers and a plate of various dips at Thanksgiving gatherings.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> Made the 1st batch Of Habanero Jelly Yesterday, It just Amazing I love it. I have enough for 2 more batches
> Thank you for recommending.
> View attachment 790287


Milder or hotter than raw habeneros? Serranos and hungarian hot wax have a short enough growing season (79 days is a generous value) to be a garden staple up here, but not habeneros


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Cork Dust said:


> Milder or hotter than raw habeneros? Serranos and hungarian hot wax have a short enough growing season (79 days is a generous value) to be a garden staple up here, but not habeneros


The jelly is milder than raw habaneros. The sugar and the apple cider vinegar tame the heat. I tried out one fresh out of the garden that hurt. 1 small bite was all it took . 
The Habaneros did ripen a lot later than the Serrano's ,Jalapeno's and Pablano's . If it were not for the warm fall I don't think I would have been as successful. I still have Habanero's ripening on the plant. We haven't had a frost , all my pepper plants are healthy and still producing. I purchased my pepper plants from Home Depot They were 8 to 10 inches tall when I transplanted them at the end of May.

After rereading your post , I gather you don't believe me . I don't care. If you wish , I'd be more than happy to Pm you my address and you can come see for yourself what I still have growing , If not you can STFU. Have a Nice Day.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> The jelly is milder than raw habaneros. The sugar and the apple cider vinegar tame the heat. I tried out one fresh out of the garden that hurt. 1 small bite was all it took .
> The Habaneros did ripen a lot later than the Serrano's ,Jalapeno's and Pablano's . If it were not for the warm fall I don't think I would have been as successful. I still have Habanero's ripening on the plant. We haven't had a frost , all my pepper plants are healthy and still producing. I purchased my pepper plants from Home Depot They were 8 to 10 inches tall when I transplanted them at the end of May.
> 
> After rereading your post , I gather you don't believe me . I don't care. If you wish , I'd be more than happy to Pm you my address and you can come see for yourself what I still have growing , If not you can STFU. Have a Nice Day.


i think you missread my post completely The 79 day statement is OUR growing season here in Marquette, based on three decades of gardens.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cork Dust said:


> i think you missread my post completely The 79 day statement is OUR growing season here in Marquette, based on three decades of gardens.


I bet they'd do okay. I start getting ripe habs in early August. That's about 70 days from my transplant date. Then again they like heat so maybe they take longer up there.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe


Cork Dust said:


> i think you missread my post completely The 79 day statement is OUR growing season here in Marquette, based on three decades of gardens.


Maybe I did misread your post, As the crow flies I'm about 60 miles south west of marquette . Yes Marquette gets a lot more snow than we do. Our growing seasons should be comparable. Typically we start planting the garden 1st of June and even then its no guarentee, you won't get a late frost. Built this in May this year. I want to add a couple more boxes to the backside of this next spring.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> Maybe
> 
> Maybe I did misread your post, As the crow flies I'm about 60 miles south west of marquette . Yes Marquette gets a lot more snow than we do. Our growing seasons should be comparable. Typically we start planting the garden 1st of June and even then its no guarentee, you won't get a late frost. Built this in May this year. I want to add a couple more boxes to the backside of this next spring.
> 
> ...


Raised beds likely make a difference because the soil warms faster and stays warmer all summer.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> I bet they'd do okay. I start getting ripe habs in early August. That's about 70 days from my transplant date. Then again they like heat so maybe they take longer up there.


Even in this era of climate change, our summer weather is markedly influenced by Superior's proximity. Our hot months are mid-July to August. Serranos take some extra care to get to ripe. We can get a seven to twelve degree swing in ambient temperatures just on a change to a northerly to northwest wind, absent a marked cold front. We don't get the frost risk in fall that threatens inland growers, but we don't get the warmth that peppers need to ripen routinely. I love food that fights back, but habaneros take consistently too long to ripen most years.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Raised beds likely make a difference because the soil warms faster and stays warmer all summer.


WE had a markedly delayed planting this year because we had little snow and a marked frost penetration as a consequence. I was suprised how it impacted the growth of our hostas on the north side of the house compared to those that received full sun for part of each day....nearly six inches in plant growth difference, as well as density per plant of fronds and shoots.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> The jelly is milder than raw habaneros. The sugar and the apple cider vinegar tame the heat. I tried out one fresh out of the garden that hurt. 1 small bite was all it took .
> The Habaneros did ripen a lot later than the Serrano's ,Jalapeno's and Pablano's . If it were not for the warm fall I don't think I would have been as successful. I still have Habanero's ripening on the plant. We haven't had a frost , all my pepper plants are healthy and still producing. I purchased my pepper plants from Home Depot They were 8 to 10 inches tall when I transplanted them at the end of May.
> 
> After rereading your post , I gather you don't believe me . I don't care. If you wish , I'd be more than happy to Pm you my address and you can come see for yourself what I still have growing , If not you can STFU. Have a Nice Day.


No worries, my cousin had a big garden and he sold things to the public and he had an assortment of peppers including habs and they always grew fine with a great harvest more times than not which is why I'm going to try a couple plants next year. But then again, I'm in MID MICHIGAN!


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Cork Dust said:


> i think you missread my post completely The 79 day statement is OUR growing season here in Marquette, based on three decades of gardens.


 I did misread your post , It read as if you were implying you couldn't grow habaneros in the yoop. my mistake.
I have enough to make 2 more batches of habanero Jelly I'd be happy to give you half of what i left and the recipe to make the jelly since you cant grow them there in Marquette. If you want them let me Know.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the generous offer. However, I a leaving for ten days to hunt cranes and pheasants in NoDak along with waterfowl Then headed to a friend's camp to hunt the St. Marys for ducks. Consequently, I don't have a good time window to get down there to pick them up.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Good Luck and safe travels


----------

